# Port A/Rockport or Packery Area



## Swellpro (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking for someone going out in a for Snapper or whatever is biting offshore. Willing to pay for gas, bait, etc. I have quite a bit of flats fishing experience but no offshore experience. I'm interested in buying a 23-26ft boat to start going offshore but I'm hoping to try a few trips with a group that knows what they are doing before I'm 100% sure I should make the investment. Any help is greatly appreciated!!! PM or text San Antonio area code - 393.6616


----------

